# Straight from God himself!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

That's is just wrong! It was the 1911!:mrgreen:


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

1911 yes---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry... U are mistaken - P99...

Actually, I get flack from U 1911 guys...But, most naysayers that come after me have never even tried the gun  - If U do, U will love it


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Boy's Right..*

I can't say it any better.:mrgreen: :smt1099 :mrgreen:


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Blasphemy! The P99 is an instrument ot Satan!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey Ship, I'm sitting over here in Conroe this evening. It sounds like a REALLY BIG thunderstorm is starting up over to the Northwest. 

:smt024 

Are you well covered? I think that's lightning headed your way!! :smt074 

:smt166

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Hey Ship, I'm sitting over here in Conroe this evening. It sounds like a REALLY BIG thunderstorm is starting up over to the Northwest.
> 
> :smt024
> 
> ...


WM, If you go out tonight, head East 'bout 20 miles or so (on 107) and you'll be in Cut-N-Shoot, Texas (yes, it's a real town). Careful about the places you go to though.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> WM, If you go out tonight, head East 'bout 20 miles or so (on 107) and you'll be in Cut-N-Shoot, Texas (yes, it's a real town). Careful about the places you go to though.


Careful is what I plan to be tonight. I'm sitting too close to Shipwreck after his posts to want to wandering out.

I've seen the signs for the town before, though. May have even passed through the town, but I can't recall the look of it.

I wonder if they allow handguns inside the city limits?

:smt071

WM


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

It's about half way between Conroe and Cleveland on 107. It earned it's name in the early part of the last century. Probably pretty tame now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nah - we never ever get any rain... 

I wish it would rain. The Houston area gets many more showers than we do - most never make it up this far.

Sorry U couldn't meet me at the range here tomorrow...


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

ROFL! Too funny Shipwreck! :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Has anybody checked shipwreck to see if there are any burn marks on him? I woke up in my hotel room this morning, with the clock flashing. The electricity had gone out. My car was covered with rain, so we must have had a big storm last night. 

I don't think it was even supposed to rain last night.

I tried to tell him he needs to mend his ways. Any way, I'm safe now, I've put a couple of hundred miles between him and me.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> Has anybody checked shipwreck to see if there are any burn marks on him? I woke up in my hotel room this morning, with the clock flashing. The electricity had gone out. My car was covered with rain, so we must have had a big storm last night.
> 
> I don't think it was even supposed to rain last night.
> 
> ...


I was too busy making history... See my 2 entries into this months contest - best I've ever done. Not bad for a guy whos hands aren't very steady...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=3571

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=3570


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I was too busy making history... See my 2 entries into this months contest - best I've ever done. Not bad for a guy whos hands aren't very steady...
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=3571
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=3570


49? 47? From you?

Maybe _that's_ what caused the skies to open and the floods to come down.

:mrgreen:

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep  - maybe that is why 

I did a 46 two weeks ago at 7 yards - I posted a pic then - but it wasn't in the contest. These scores are awesome 

I know what my P99 can do (its just a matter if my hands cooperate - as my left hand shakes a bit all the time, and when I take my asthma medicine, its even worse). I think I'm gonna do some practicing w/ my USPc and G34 soon to see if I can get better with them...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Tomorrow is Sunday... All you sinners still have time to run out an buy a P99 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Amen to that Brother!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I need photoshop :smt022


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I think it is wrong and immoral to pretend that God takes sides in the debate about which handgun is best. I am shocked and dismayed to see this happen. God, being God, does not need a handgun. And what pastor would put up such a sign? Shame! Shame!

Besides, if God really did own a handgun, it would be the CZ SP 01.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

martial_field said:


> I think it is wrong and immoral to pretend that God takes sides in the debate about which handgun is best. I am shocked and dismayed to see this happen. God, being God, does not need a handgun. And what pastor would put up such a sign? Shame! Shame!
> 
> Besides, if God really did own a handgun, it would be the CZ SP 01.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

I want to know how lond it took you to change all those signs ship!


----------



## The Hound (Nov 25, 2006)

Shipwreck is a prophet. 

I love the P99!


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

i love it too... but i can't see HAHAHA!!!

makes hitting a target a bit of a challenge tho'!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Just bringing this old topic up to the top, in order to get new people to see the error of their ways and run out and buy a P99 A/S in 9mm


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like that :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Free bump for all the P99 fans here


----------

